# Беларусь > Гомельская область > Жлобин >  Строительство домов под ключ по типовым проектам

## Мильва

Компания "ДокаДомострой" оказывает [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Мы предложим вам типовые проекты, которые проверены временем и  доказали свою надежность. 
Если вы хотите иметь загородный коттедж для отдыха и близости к природе, то мы поможем реализовать все ваши задумки.

----------

